

Defense Officials Preparing for Civil Breakdown - felix
http://m.truthdig.com/eartotheground/item/defense_officials_preparing_for_civil_breakdown_20140613

======
0x006A
why not post a link to the Guardian article directly?
[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/earth-
insight/2014/ju...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/earth-
insight/2014/jun/12/pentagon-mass-civil-breakdown)

